

Ask HN: What's your Twitter?  - giologist

Let's start a thread with the Twitter handles of HN users. Follow me on Twitter at twitter.com/alaxic. Add your Twitter in the comments.
======
itsprofitbaron
Here's a list of 55 users by Micrypt of some of the people who have been
in/visit #startups/HackerNews: <https://twitter.com/micrypt/startups-
freenode/members>

There's also a list of Twitter users who are most followed by the HackerNews
Community here: [http://talkfast.org/2010/07/28/twitter-users-most-
followed-b...](http://talkfast.org/2010/07/28/twitter-users-most-followed-by-
readers-of-hacker-news/)

------
jamesbritt
People can opt to list their twitter (or app.net or whatever else they prefer)
in their profile.

------
eshvk
@eshvk

I am mostly a scaling/machine learning tweeter.

------
smit
@thesmitpatel

------
fananta
@iamfahd

